# Bidding commercial account/ renting skid steer.



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

I’m currently bidding a condo complex that needs and requires a skid steer to be on site for the duration of the winter.
It does not have large open areas, it’s a wide driveway that wraps around the front and backs of buildings and has 4-5 parking spots off of driveway in front of the buildings. I have a few questions,

I have the local options of renting from 2 places that rent different brands. The closest place (5 minutes up the road) I have somewhat of a relationship with rents CAT. The other place is about 15-20 minutes about and rents bobcat. Is one better than the other, and what sized machine should I rent? I’m a novice. The bobcat rental place suggested a s650 for a medium sized machine. They quoted me around 1600$ a month. I’m not sure wether the machines I discussed with either business would be track or tire. I believe they would be tire.

My second question was in regards to the blade. Should I look at a pusher blade? I’ll either have to rent (extra 600$) a month, or find a deal on one this summer. But since it doesn’t have wide open parking areas should I use the bucket it comes with or get a pusher? Thank you for the help in advance. I attached a picture, it’s the complex in the middle shaped like a boomerang.


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

I did discuss with them and both places rent out pre emission machines.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if required then they should cover the rent


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I dont see how this requires dedicated equipment..


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

leolkfrm said:


> if required then they should cover the rent


Oh it will be paid by them in the contract.


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

Mr.Markus said:


> I dont see how this requires dedicated equipment..


I agree but they want what they want.


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

I do quite a few properties like this. The skid is mainly required for lack of snow locations and pile relocation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I wouldn't go anything smaller than an S650 size machine. 

As for the plow, are you doing the walks as well?


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wouldn't go anything smaller than an S650 size machine.
> 
> As for the plow, are you doing the walks as well?


Yes we are doing the driveway, all walks and stoops and salting everything.


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

SilverPine said:


> I do quite a few properties like this. The skid is mainly required for lack of snow locations and pile relocation.


I completely agree. Just seems like a large amount of money that they could pay for at a per hour cost, but you are correct not too many places to pile snow. My main concern is will it be necessary to have a pusher on site or not.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

ConorG said:


> I'm currently bidding a condo complex that needs and requires a skid steer to be on site for the duration of the winter.
> It does not have large open areas, it's a wide driveway that wraps around the front and backs of buildings and has 4-5 parking spots off of driveway in front of the buildings. I have a few questions,
> 
> I have the local options of renting from 2 places that rent different brands. The closest place (5 minutes up the road) I have somewhat of a relationship with rents CAT. The other place is about 15-20 minutes about and rents bobcat. Is one better than the other, and what sized machine should I rent? I'm a novice. The bobcat rental place suggested a s650 for a medium sized machine. They quoted me around 1600$ a month. I'm not sure wether the machines I discussed with either business would be track or tire. I believe they would be tire.
> ...


You probably want a machine with tires. 
Tell them you want a 2 speed. That should be standard on a new machine but you mentioned pre-emission equipment so you'll want to double check.
8000 lbs is a good weight, so a 650 or 750 (or bigger) from bobcat or a 262-272 (or bigger) from cat.
I'd specify pilot controls and enclosed cab. Some people like the foot/hand controls but I think pilot controls are much more intuitive for new operators. 
I'd try a find a pusher. The buckets won't move much snow. I'd also keep the bucket onsite incase you need to move piles

I've spent a lot of seat time in both brands. I cut my teeth on cat and am partial to them but have never had any issues with bobcat. Both are excellent units.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ConorG said:


> Yes we are doing the driveway, all walks and stoops and salting everything.


The reason I axe is then a pusher would work as the shovelers can get the snow away from the doors for the skidsteer operator. Otherwise there's going to be 2-3' of snow left in front of the doors.


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

Kinport said:


> You probably want a machine with tires.
> Tell them you want a 2 speed. That should be standard on a new machine but you mentioned pre-emission equipment so you'll want to double check.
> 8000 lbs is a good weight, so a 650 or 750 (or bigger) from bobcat or a 262-272 (or bigger) from cat.
> I'd specify pilot controls and enclosed cab. Some people like the foot/hand controls but I think pilot controls are much more intuitive for new operators.
> ...


Great info thank you for the advice. I've ran a cat once with pilot control, I don't mind them.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I’d get a 10’ plow or plow/pusher combo or plow with hydraulic wings. Something versatile. A pusher won’t windrow. Which is how I would do that place. Tell rental place you want snow tires on it.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

ConorG said:


> I'm currently bidding a condo complex that needs and requires a skid steer to be on site for the duration of the winter.
> It does not have large open areas, it's a wide driveway that wraps around the front and backs of buildings and has 4-5 parking spots off of driveway in front of the buildings. I have a few questions,
> 
> I have the local options of renting from 2 places that rent different brands. The closest place (5 minutes up the road) I have somewhat of a relationship with rents CAT. The other place is about 15-20 minutes about and rents bobcat. Is one better than the other, and what sized machine should I rent? I'm a novice. The bobcat rental place suggested a s650 for a medium sized machine. They quoted me around 1600$ a month. I'm not sure wether the machines I discussed with either business would be track or tire. I believe they would be tire.
> ...


I'm confused.
You are only bidding thr middle road that's shaped like a boomerang?
What about the other roads?
Wouldn't a blade be better for winging snow to the edge of the road, and back blading parking spots?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Seems high for the rental. We pay around $800-$1000 for skids in the winter.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

cjames808 said:


> Seems high for the rental. We pay around $800-$1000 for skids in the winter.


$1600 is what our Bobcat dealer is at,and I don't think there were any hour limits. I could be wrong on the hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cjames808 said:


> Seems high for the rental. We pay around $800-$1000 for skids in the winter.


I think you're getting a great deal.


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

cjames808 said:


> Seems high for the rental. We pay around $800-$1000 for skids in the winter.


That's industry average in my state. We're one of the most expensive states for just about everything so no surprise there.


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

jonniesmooth said:


> I'm confused.
> You are only bidding thr middle road that's shaped like a boomerang?
> What about the other roads?
> Wouldn't a blade be better for winging snow to the edge of the road, and back blading parking spots?


I said "condo complex" so that would include all the roads between those. Every road in my picture is part of the complex thus part of the contract.


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

WIPensFan said:


> I'd get a 10' plow or plow/pusher combo or plow with hydraulic wings. Something versatile. A pusher won't windrow. Which is how I would do that place. Tell rental place you want snow tires on it.


I've talked to a few local guys in the trade and they have all advised no 10' stick to 8 so that's what I'm thinking. And thank you for the advice I'm leaning toward a pusher. It will do a good job for that area, and I don't have the capital or want to spend it when I only have one property. When I add more contracts I'll get an artic or something more dynamic.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ConorG said:


> I've talked to a few local guys in the trade and they have all advised no 10' stick to 8 so that's what I'm thinking. And thank you for the advice I'm leaning toward a pusher. It will do a good job for that area, and I don't have the capital or want to spend it when I only have one property. When I add more contracts I'll get an artic or something more dynamic.


Ok, it's totally up to you. Good luck.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

If they are stipulating that it be dedicated to their site,let them pay for the lease. 
I understand staging equipment. 
I understand specifying eq in a bid.
But if you can't use it to generate other income elsewhere?

I think a blade is a better choice than a pusher, and I think comparative price wise. 
Unless you get a pusher you can tilt and backdrag with.

So how are you going to set it up?
Are you going to push open the roads and then have a specified time to return and clean out the parking areas?
So that all the cars will be moved and parked on the streets?
I notice there are no cars in the picture. 
What is the thing I circled in red?
The yellow is places I would push/pile snow


----------



## ConorG (Dec 10, 2020)

jonniesmooth said:


> If they are stipulating that it be dedicated to their site,let them pay for the lease.
> I understand staging equipment.
> I understand specifying eq in a bid.
> But if you can't use it to generate other income elsewhere?
> ...


The thing circled in red is an island near the entrance. I'll be confirming with the property manger this weekend where my responsibilities start and end in regards to snow.
My idea for now is to have an operator there to keep the driveway open and to have a return time to have cars moved to the street and clean up the parking areas. 
thank you for the advice regarding a blade. Seems like there is pros and cons to both. In a perfect world I would but an artic pusher. I've used one before and they have a floating moldboard. They are perfect for back dragging and cutting sidewalks. So all in all the skid steer will keep the driveway open, clear parking when convenient and to relocate snow piles when necessary. This season in CT we have multiple 12"+ storms and we were losing space quickly.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

ConorG said:


> The thing circled in red is an island near the entrance. I'll be confirming with the property manger this weekend where my responsibilities start and end in regards to snow.
> My idea for now is to have an operator there to keep the driveway open and to have a return time to have cars moved to the street and clean up the parking areas.
> thank you for the advice regarding a blade. Seems like there is pros and cons to both. In a perfect world I would but an artic pusher. I've used one before and they have a floating moldboard. They are perfect for back dragging and cutting sidewalks. So all in all the skid steer will keep the driveway open, clear parking when convenient and to relocate snow piles when necessary. This season in CT we have multiple 12"+ storms and we were losing space quickly.


Looks like there is plenty if room to blow into the trees all around


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Looked at this several times.Interesting operation.What appears to be prefab buildings,few cars, very strange layout,so much road.I really wonder what they do there? Oh well, 2 of my thoughts,I would not consider anything, until I spoke with whatever company used to plow this, and, would you be responsible for the runoff into the pond, from ice-melt and such?


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

s650 or 750 with 100" snow bucket and a v-blade from bobcat.
if you are storing on site is there a plug in for the block heater and set up with trickle charge to have battery in good shape.
I say bobcat, but ask your self in a pinch do I think one dealer will go out of the way for me? at 00:30 and something is not function good you will appreciate the help. go with the dealer not the doda.


----------

